

Software Industry Lobbies Against EU Consumer Rights Laws - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.osnews.com/story/24500/Software_Industry_Lobbies_Against_EU_Consumer_Rights_Laws#

======
Gunkertyjeb
My problem with a no fly zone is this: It will, in one way or another, have to
be facilitated by the U.S., and therefore the U.S. will have to invade another
Arab nation. I don't think the U.S. can afford this additional strain on their
already dimly viewed foreign policy.

